#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-08
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-09
<ajmitch> finally downloaded oneiric alpha 3 iso, that took awhile
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-10
<ibeardslee> so what speed should one expect when doing 'bzr branch' from launchpad?
<elky> Heh.
<elky> I often have to wait a good 15 seconds.
<ibeardslee> currently I have it going between 25kB/s and 12kB/s
<elky> yeah that sounds about right
<ibeardslee> 'yuck'
<elky> yep. I believe there's no launchpad servers even in this hemisphere.
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: I've had it often go faster, but it's still slow
<lifeless> ibeardslee: http or ssh ?
<ibeardslee> ssh
<ibeardslee> noticing a couple of 51 and 85 now
<lifeless> what project?
<ibeardslee> openerp
<thumper> ibeardslee: it depends
<ibeardslee> righto .. I'll leave that fetching while I rush off to the gym
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
 * thumper needs moar coffee
 * chilts needs moar tea
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-11
<chilts> thumper: heh, remember a while ago we were talking about things at Canonical ... I've just been chatting to niemeyer on IRC, I'm gonna try implementing a service or two for his Go AMZ libraries :)
<chilts> random thing for today anyway :)
<thumper> :)
<thumper> cool
<chilts> I mean, I have a Perl library I wrote to talk to all the AWS stuff, so I might as well try it in Go too
<chilts> am using Go for a couple of small projects at the moment but will be using it more in the future :D
<chilts> and NodeJS too ... they're all pretty fun!
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morena
<snail> mōrena
<Atamira> id have the dohickey thing over my o too
<Atamira> cept i dont have it atm and i really cant be bothered fiddling with it
<ajmitch> but you can't find it on your keyboard? :)
<Atamira> its not on my kb
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> ojwb: how was skiing?
<ojwb> pretty good
<chilts> where did you go, North Island or over the water?
<ojwb> whakapapa
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-12
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> tho..its saturday
<Atamira> its normally quiet on the weekend
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-13
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> get some snow?
<thumper> morning
<thumper> ibeardslee: yup
<thumper> all schools closed here
<thumper> so kids at home
<thumper> I foresee not a lot of work getting done
<ibeardslee> still had snow on the lawn this morning
<snail> thumper: let me introduce you to the concept of 'child labour'
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning !
<Atamira> what a beautiful morning
<Atamira> mother nature is howling and no one is listening
<ibeardslee> mother nature needs to do something about her dandruff ..
<Atamira> lol
<Atamira> thats her cheap inexpensive sparkles
<Atamira> well they sparkle in the sunlight
<ibeardslee> ohh my bad
<Atamira> and it disappears cause she doesnt want ppl to get greedy
<ajmitch> it's not disappearing very fast
<Atamira> it will if you try to collect it
<ajmitch> too cold for that
<Atamira> and its cheating if you keep it in the fridge
<chilts> morning
<chilts> we had _massive_ snowflakes in Upper Hutt
<chilts> it was pretty cool!
<snail> http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/5442507/Agencies-told-to-open-up-databases looking good
<ojwb> chilts: we were driving back from kapiti coast and wondering if we'd make it...
<chilts> yeah, we left Porirua at about mid-afternoon and it got pretty heavy once we got home - pretty lucky
<chilts> but you got through ok?
<ojwb> yes - the worst moment was the wheels skidding as we drove up the shared drive to the house!
<chilts> wowser, yeah, your drive is pretty steep
<ojwb> i knew there were chains in the garage at least
<ibeardslee> light snow falling outside my window at work
<chilts> yeah, it's started again :)
<chilts> BLIZZARD!
<chilts> well, not quite
<chilts> but very nice
<chilts> outside my window: http://wixcam.citylink.co.nz/courtenay/
<chrismsnz> morning
<ojwb> flurries here too
<ajmitch> nothing much here today
<chrismsnz> snow in auckland, please :o
<ojwb> apparently turoa has had 60cm
<chrismsnz> ojwb: awesome
<chrismsnz> I was in ohakune last weekend when it was snowing
<chrismsnz> must have a 2.5m base by now eh
<ojwb> we drove up to whakapapa last sunday, and struggled on drifts on one corner
<ojwb> (2wd with chains)
<ojwb> made it eventually though
<snail> snowballs being made on the kelburn campus
<chrismsnz> just read the snow report, turoa is looking to be >3m by the end of the day
<ojwb> the first time I skied there was the epic snow year - the next year there were a lot more rocks and cliffs than I remembered...
<ojwb> that was more than 5m IIRC
<chrismsnz> _b
<snail> no longer about to see willis street from kelbern parade
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-06
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> ajmitch: I don't think I'll be using two of these monitors so if you want the other let me know. It cost me ~$500.
<ajmitch> hads: sounds appealing
<ajmitch> how have you found the one you're keeping?
<hads> I'm just sitting down to use it for an extended period for the first time today. It is really nice. I need to work out Nvidia driver issues though.
<ajmitch> I'd have to check if my card can do dual-link DVI, but I'll probably replace that soon
<ajmitch> but yes, I am interested in that other monitor
<hads> Quite a shiny surface, more reflective than what I'm used to. The picture is impressive. No dodgy pixels, surroud isn't that bad looking.
<ajmitch> what sort of driver issues are you running into?
<hads> With the Nvidia driver installed X won't start. Using Nouvea I'm noticing micro freezes of the mouse every now and then.
<ajmitch> odd
<ajmitch> you'd been using the nvidia driver with no troubles up until now?
<hads> Yes, was using Nvidia fine with HD resolution. There's a few reports around the 'net of Nvidia driver not handling this high resolution.
<ajmitch> still it'd be worth a shot :)
<hads> Looking at Xorg.0.log it seems Nouvea prints the modelines found. I might try stuffing that into xorg.conf and seeing if Nvidia will play ball.
<ajmitch> hacking modelines, that seems so old now :)
<hads> Indeed, we're so spoilt now with just plugging things in and expecting them to work. I've forgotten how to do so many of the things we used to have to just to get running.
<ajmitch> now I get to do that same sort of fun trying to get linux working on a tablet
<hads> With Nvidia driver installed I couldn't get X or a VT so had to SSH in and mess with it to get it going.
<ajmitch> but nouveau just worked?
<hads> Yup
<ajmitch> interesting
<hads> Will poke now.
<ajmitch> how bad's shipping down from timaru? :)
<ajmitch> I assume you're still there
<hads> Sorry, was trying to get nvidia going then got distracted by visitors. Yes still in Timaru, shipping should be okay to Dunedin, probably $15 I think.
<ajmitch> alright
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Seems the nvidia driver can't read the EDID for some reason. Nouvea doesn't have any trouble.
<ajmitch> perhaps something that would be fixed in a later nvidia driver revision?
<hads> Aha, this fixes it; Option "IgnoreEDIDChecksum" "DFP"
<ajmitch> nice
<hads> Removed all modelines and other guff, just need that one line.
<ibeardslee> heh
<ajmitch> it's odd that it'd have a bad checksum though
<hads> I don't think it does, the nvidia driver just thinks it does.
<ajmitch> now to see if you get the same microfreezes on nvidia as you did on nouveau
<hads> Looks all smooth so far. Would have noticed by now I think.
<hads> No freezes
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-07
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> is it possible to have a desktop client for sms's that talks to my phone over bluetooth or similar?
<ajmitch> I think so, but it'd depend on what your phone would support
<mwhudson> ah, maybe this is really what i want: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.desktopsms&hl=en
<ajmitch> I remember that gnokii used to do it for older phones
<ajmitch> right, I guess installing an app on the phone that can be controlled by your desktop would work :)
<mwhudson> airdroid seems quite nice
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-08
<hads> Oh. Leaky house.
<ibeardslee> your house?
<hads> Yeah
<hads> I hear yours too.
<ibeardslee> yup .. worst part is is that it is not a 'Leaky Home'
<ajmitch> just a home that leaks?
<ibeardslee> same symptoms, just too old
<hads> We aren't too bad. We have a concrete block retaining wall as part of the basement level. Seems it wasn't sealed properly and it's leaking.
<hads> We have had 300mm of rain in the last week so I guess if it was ever to leak now is the time.
<ibeardslee> I have a concrete wall doing the same thing in my garage
<ajmitch> I'm sure it's nothing compared to the house I used to live in when I was at school - was around 100 years old & the central hallways was covred in buckets or anything that could hold water whenever it rained
<ajmitch> of course that place got flattened by a digger & a new house built on the site
<hads> It would have been nice if this wall leaked a few months ago when I lined out that wall.
<ibeardslee> oh bugger
<ajmitch> that is a pain
<hads> Indeed. Been in the house for 3 years and /now/ it decides to leak.
<hads> http://www.stuff.co.nz/timaru-herald/news/7436883/Surface-flooding-in-Timaru
<ajmitch> that looks a bit damp
<hads> QUite
<ajmitch> hads: monitor sure is shiny, it'll take some getting used to this much screen space :)
<ajmitch> running nicely at 2560x1440 with nvidia drivers
<hads> ajmitch: Quite spacious isn't it.
<hads> Did you have to add the IgnoreEDID thing?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> just added it in the Device section, that one line seemed to be enough
<hads> Yeah same. Happy with it so far?
<ajmitch> only problem I have is the length of the DVI cable, it seems a little too short
<hads> You got a DVI cable? My box didn't have one.
<ajmitch> colour is slightly off at the bottom of the screen, but it's only really noticeable on all-white
<ajmitch> odd, I got a dual-link cable in the box
<hads> Luckily I had one here.
<hads> I haven't noticed a color issue on mine yet.
<ajmitch> of course today would be the day my laptop power adapter finally stops working
<ajmitch> so now the laptop battery is flat
<hads> Doh.
<ajmitch> from what I've read it's not uncommon with these HP adapters
<ajmitch> I should be able to charge it at work, but the battery lasts < 1 hour now. good thing I've got a new laptop on its way
<chilts> morning
<Pikiora> Morning :)
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> interesting .. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NTk
<chilts> mwhudson: still at BizDojo? has their pricing come down yet?
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> chilts: yes and i think yes
<mwhudson> well, pricing for full time came down recently
<mwhudson> not sure what the lower rates are now
 * chilts will look
<chilts> thanks
<chilts> are there more people there these days? I think it was about 6-10 people when I saw you in there last year sometime
<mwhudson> yeah, it's a bit busier now
<mwhudson> which is nice
<chilts> looks like $138/week in Wgtn
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-09
<Pikiora> Can anyone suggest a doc to pdf converter? Need to change a doc from work >.<
<Atamira> http://nixcraft.com/centos-rhel-fedora/13182-linux-convert-doc-pdf-file.html
<Atamira> tho it says to upload it to google docs and save as pdf file
<ibeardslee> Pikiora: the other option is to open it in LibreOffice and save it as a PDF.
<Pikiora> hmm, yeah, I have open office but its a bit old now. Think I may have to move to libre office.  Thx  :)
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-10
<hads> Damn, meant to rain again on Sunday, another 100mm.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<_thumper_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-05
<chilts> afternon
<hads> afternoon
<Devrens> o/
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<snail> ! just spent two hours with a co-worker looking for a typo in a config file....
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-07
<ibeardslee> morning all
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-08
<snail> we'll looking for a senior networky-type person http://vacancies.vuw.ac.nz/positiondetail.asp?p=6689
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-11
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> hi al
<snail> hi all even
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-06
<mwhudson> sigh
<mwhudson> can someone unban me from #equifoss again?
<kcj[work]> What's that channel about?
 * olly assumes https://identi.ca/equifosspubcrawl
<mwhudson> olly is correct
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-07
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning all
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-04
<mwhudson> are the nz archives reasonably up to date currently?
<hads> morning
<G> evening
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: sorry, don't know
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: yeah i just use archive.u.c
 * ibeardslee uses ubuntu.catalyst.net.nz
<ibeardslee> ^^ not an offical mirror
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: hmm
<mwhudson> 6MB/s, slightly faster than the a.u.c
<mwhudson> :)
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-06
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-09
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-08
<mwhudson_> would anyone here have any use for an old style thinkpad charger or two?
<chilts> mwhudson_: not the square ones?
 * chilts doesn't know which is old or new
<chilts> I only have square, though I did have a round one at some point
<mwhudson_> chilts: yeah, the round ones
<mwhudson_> chilts: i think you can get adapters though
<mwhudson_> http://www.dx.com/p/round-5-5-x-2-5-female-to-square-male-adapter-cable-for-lenovo-293226#.V6kKWN_I7Bs
<chilts> $1.99 - that's extortionate!
<chilts> I think I'm gonna get a new Thinkpad in the next couple of months, so I'll pass for now since that'll come with another one anyway
<mwhudson_> fair enough
<chilts> which means I'll have enough (if not too many)
<mwhudson_> i don't suppose anyone wants a broken x220 either? :)
<chilts> :)
<chilts> have you got a replacement already? which did you go for (if the former answer is yes)?
 * chilts has an E450, but probably gonna get something with a longer battery life
<mwhudson_> oh yeah, i got a replacement like a year ago, i'm just crap at getting rid of things
<mwhudson_> i have the x1 carbon gen3
<chilts> sweet
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-09
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> chilts: mwhudson got one of the Catalyst ones.
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-11
<chilts> ibeardslee: got what now?
<chilts> he got an ex-Catalyst laptop?
<mwhudson> chilts: i got one that catalyst's supplied had in the pile marked "for catalyst"
<mwhudson> *supplier
<ibeardslee> yeah that .. we have to commit to 10 at a time to get them without the standard legacy OS.
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-08
<Guest85699> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-10
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-13
<atamira> good morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2019-08-11
<olly> morning
<mruffell> good morning olly
